# Schaltfrage



## Pedalradler (21. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Gemeinde,

mein großer hat eine 7-fach Schaltung an seinem Bike. Hinten eine 105er von Shimano und vorne einen Gripshift MRX von SRAM.

Runterschalten überhaupt kein Problem, raufschalten ist da schon deutlich schwerer.

Nun frage ich mich, wie ich hier eine Verbesserung hinbekomme. 

Vielleicht wäre ein Gripshift, der eins ist, also nicht nur 1/4 vom Griff besser, da so die Kraft der ganzen Hand eingesetzt werden kann und nicht nur die von Griff Daumen und Zeigefinger. Aber gibt es so etwas?

Was sind Eure Erfahrungen bzw. Lösungen.


----------



## Roelof (21. Oktober 2013)

es gibt schon Drehgriffe in der langen Version. Sram 9.0sl hab ich zu Hause, sind aber 9-fach... Wie geschickt bist du schraubmäßig??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pedalradler (21. Oktober 2013)

Roelof schrieb:


> es gibt schon Drehgriffe in der langen Version. Sram 9.0sl hab ich zu Hause, sind aber 9-fach... Wie geschickt bist du schraubmäßig??



Schrauben ist kein Problem. 

Habe den montierten Griff auch schon zerlegt und die Federspannung verringert, kleiner Erfolg, aber nicht der Durchbruch.


----------



## Roelof (21. Oktober 2013)

kürz die Feder...


----------



## siq (21. Oktober 2013)

Ein Inversschaltwerk nehmen, weil da die Feder gegen die grösseren Ritzel arbeitet. Danach ist einfach die Schaltlogik umgekehrt, aber das stellt nach einer Umgewöhnungszeit kein Problem mehr dar.

Ich habe für meine Tochter an ihrem Cube 200 Kid ein XT Invers Schaltwerk genommen und mit 7 fach Shimano Acera Trigger kombiniert (kein Drehgriff). Das Funzt extrem viel leichtgängiger wie das orignale harzige und für Kinder überhaupt nicht geeignete Gelumpe.


----------



## Floh (21. Oktober 2013)

Einfaches Mittel um die Schaltkräfte zu halbieren: SRAM-Schaltwerk (1:1 statt 2:1 Übersetzung). Bei mir X.0 Shortcage mit X.7 AMY Schaltgriff, dreht recht leicht dafür ist der Weg halt länger.


----------



## trifi70 (21. Oktober 2013)

siq schrieb:


> Ein Inversschaltwerk nehmen, weil da die Feder gegen  die grösseren Ritzel arbeitet. Danach ist einfach die Schaltlogik  umgekehrt, aber das stellt nach einer Umgewöhnungszeit kein Problem mehr  dar.
> 
> Ich habe für meine Tochter an ihrem Cube 200 Kid ein XT Invers  Schaltwerk genommen und mit 7 fach Shimano Acera Trigger kombiniert  (kein Drehgriff). Das Funzt extrem viel leichtgängiger wie das orignale  harzige und für Kinder überhaupt nicht geeignete Gelumpe.



Seh das genauso. Problem ist die Federspannung des Schaltwerks. Hier gibts Unterschiede. Gerade die billigen Tourney etc. sind nach meinen Messungen eher auf der schwachen Seite, was ja helfen würde.

Idee mit dem inversen XTR hatte ich auch und das wird im Frühjahr mal montiert. Dann schauen wir mal, ob die dann knapp 5jährige Tochter damit zurecht kommt.


----------



## siq (21. Oktober 2013)

ich habe das Inverse XT Schaltwerk RD-M770GS (mit kurzem Käfig) genommen: http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p16445_XT-Schaltwerk-RD-M770-8-9-fach-inverse-.html das ist zwar nicht gerade günstig, funzt aber wirklich super und sehr leichtgängig. 

Ausserdem da jetzt dann nächstes Frühjahr eh ein Wechsel auf ein grösseres Rad ansteht (vermutlich Stevens Kid Sport SL 24 Mod2014 http://www.stevensbikes.de/2014/index.php?bik_id=147&cou=CH&lang=de_DE ) werde ich dann das Inverschaltwerk da dran transferieren. Ich habe dann vor das mit einer 10fach Deore 11-36 Kassette und den 10fach Tiagra Trigger (sind auch 2:1) zu kombinieren   http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a100510/tiagra-sl-4600-flat-bar-shifter-rechts-10-fach-silber.html.


----------



## trifi70 (21. Oktober 2013)

Hauptsache kein Shadow Schaltwerk. Die wo ich probiert habe, waren extrem schwergängig 

Was ist der Vorteil der Tiagra Trigger? Da das RR-kompatible Teile für Flatbar sind, bist Du bei der Wahl des Umwerfers etwas eingeschränkt... (falls mal vorne 2fach gefahren werden soll).


----------



## siq (21. Oktober 2013)

Der Vorteil vom Tiagra SL-4600 Trigger ist, das er 10fach ist und trotzdem mit allen Shimano 2:1 Schaltwerken, also auch den alten 8 + 9 fachen (somit auch 9fach invers) Schaltwerken, dann 10fach an einer neueren 10fach MTB Kassette zb. eben die 11-36 mit grosser Bandbreite gefahren werden kann. Somit ist der sehr sinnvolle 1x10 Antrieb und trotzdem guter Bandbreite machbar. An solchen Kinderbikes finde ich alles was mehr als ein Kettenblatt hat sowieso Mumpitz.

Wenn man die üblichen 10fachen MTB Trigger die anders übersetzt sind nehmen würde, muss man dann auch die dazu passenden neu übersetzen 10fach MTB Schaltwerke (allesamt übrigens nicht invers) nehmen. Und die gibt es meist nur mit Shadow(Plus) und erst noch nur langem Käfig in einigermassen bezahlbar. Also genau alles was man für ein leicht bedienbares Kinderrad überhaupt nicht gebrauchen kann.


----------



## trolliver (21. Oktober 2013)

Ich denke der Ritzelabstand von 8/9fach auf 10fach hat sich geändert, daher auch der neue Schaltwerkzwang. Wie soll der Tiagra Shifter mit beidem fertig werden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (21. Oktober 2013)

Ah ok. Mit MTB 10x hatte ich noch nix zu tun. Vermeide es solange noch möglich...

Ein Freund von 2fach vorne bin ich auch nicht. Aber wenn, würde ein normaler Rennrad-Werfer tun. Den Cross-Umwerfer FD-CX70 gäbe es auch für Ansteuerung von oben (Top Pull).

Ritzelabstand ändert sich nahezu immer wenn Gänge dazukommen. Das muss aber kein neues Schaltwerk bedeuten. Der Schalthebel muss einfach weniger Seil einholen. Der Tiagra läuft dann originär natürlich nur mit 10fach Kassetten. Es gibt aber Tricks, mit einigen Schalthebeln auch weniger Gänge in anderem Ritzelabstand anzusteuern.

Meine Vermutung, warum Shimano bei MTB 10x die Kompatibiltät zum RR-Sektor aufgegeben hat: je weniger Seil der Hebel einholt, umso empfindlicher wird das System für Schmutz etc. Wahrscheinlich sind sie in die Richtung gegangen wie SRAM schon vor längerer Zeit, dass sie mit den neuen Hebeln ein neues Übersetzungsverhältnis für Hebelweg und Seilweg definiert haben. Also mehr Seil pro Schaltschritt einholen.


----------



## Pedalradler (22. Oktober 2013)

Roelof schrieb:


> kürz die Feder...



Was genau passiert dann, wenn ich die Feder kürze? Und wieviel muss da runter?


----------



## Pedalradler (22. Oktober 2013)

Erst einmal Danke für einige Tipps. Ich versuch erst einmal die Feder im Shifter zu kürzen. Mal sehen, was dann passiert.

Das alte Tourney Schaltwerk habe ich noch, habe es ja durch ein 105er ersetzt, das es ja besser schaltet. O.k., leider nicht leichter ...  vielleicht kommt das dann wieder dran.

Oder ich hole ein gebrauchtes Inverse Schaltwerk, dann passen aber nicht mehr die Gänge, vom Gripshift, da ja genau andersrum ... richtig .... !?


----------



## trifi70 (22. Oktober 2013)

Ist richtig, die Gänge tauschen ein mal durch. Macht aber nix, gewöhnt man sich schnell dran, zumal die Kinder.  Meine Alfine hat auch eine nicht auf Anhieb intuitive Drehrichtung...


----------



## siq (22. Oktober 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Ich denke der Ritzelabstand von 8/9fach auf 10fach hat sich geändert, daher auch der neue Schaltwerkzwang. Wie soll der Tiagra Shifter mit beidem fertig werden?



Der ändert auch. Macht aber nix, da Trigger und Schaltwerk gleich übersetzt sind und es mit den neuen MTB 10er Kassetten aufgeht. Ich hab's übrigens schon getestet und es funzt einwandfrei. Allerdings geht diese Kombi auch nur hinten, also nur bei 1x10, weil bei den Rennradgruppen wiederum die Umwerferseite anders übersetzt ist. Die ist ironischerweise bei den MTB Gruppen von 8-10Fach gleich geblieben.


----------



## trifi70 (22. Oktober 2013)

Wie gesagt, mit einem RR-Umwerfer funzt es und der CX70 kann auch mit "Zug von oben" bestellt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siq (22. Oktober 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Meine Vermutung, warum Shimano bei MTB 10x die Kompatibiltät zum RR-Sektor aufgegeben hat: je weniger Seil der Hebel einholt, umso empfindlicher wird das System für Schmutz etc. Wahrscheinlich sind sie in die Richtung gegangen wie SRAM schon vor längerer Zeit, dass sie mit den neuen Hebeln ein neues Übersetzungsverhältnis für Hebelweg und Seilweg definiert haben. Also mehr Seil pro Schaltschritt einholen.



Das stimmt sogar ganz genau. Denn die alten 9fach SRAM Trigger, die 1:1 übersetzt sind, können 9fach an 9fach Kassetten mit den neuen Shimano 10fach ShadowPlus Schaltwerken gefahren werden ! Ergo hat Shimano bei den neuen 10fach MTB Antrieben auch Richtung 1:1 geändert, was dann logischerweise mehr Seilweg bei höheren Handkräften bedeutet (ähnlich SRAM 9fach). Zudem noch der Reibungsdämpfer (Plus Varianten) mit der sehr starken Shadow Feder an den Schaltwerken. Das alles zusammen genommen bedeutet totale Untauglichkeit für wenig kräftige Kinderhände und Finger.

Übrigens: Sram hat bei Umstellung der MTB Gruppen auf 10fach ihre 1:1 Übersetzung auch wieder etwas geändert, nicht dass das noch mit neuem 10fach Shimano kompatibel gewesen wäre..........  
Auf der Umwerferseite interessiert das aber offenbar keinen der Beiden. Da passt alles untereinander und man kann mischen wie man lustig ist.


----------



## siq (22. Oktober 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, mit einem RR-Umwerfer funzt es und der CX70 kann auch mit "Zug von oben" bestellt werden.



gut zu wissen. Falls man dann doch mal nachrüsten möchte.


----------



## Floh (22. Oktober 2013)

Tschuldigung aber 1:1 bedeutet mehr Weg am Seilzug, aber geringere Kräfte, gell? Die Physik lässt sich nicht besch**ssen 
Mit Shadow plus hast Du natürlich Recht. Die viel stärkere Spannfeder muss eben mit betätigt werden. Sicherlich ein Grund warum Shimano auf 1:1 gegangen ist.


----------



## siq (22. Oktober 2013)

ok ist so in der Physik  (wobei die Seilreibung mit mehr Weg auch zunehmen dürfte). In der Praxis sind jedenfalls die Handkräfte bei 10fach mit Shadow gegenüber 9fach - MIT oder ohne Shadow - ganz deutlich gestiegen. So deutlich, dass eben 10fach anfangs total raus war beim neuen Kinderrad meiner Tochter. Ich bin dann per Zufall auf die 10fachen RR Trigger mit 2:1 Übersetzung gestossen (die teuren Ultegras davon haben sogar alle neuesten Schaltfeatures).


----------



## Floh (22. Oktober 2013)

Ja richtig. Liegt wie festgestellt an der viel höheren Kettenspannung.
Aber 9-fach SRAM ESP 1:1 gegen 9-fach Shimano mit MRX 2:1 gewinnt SRAM das Rennen locker.
Sehe auch nicht was ein Kind mit Shadow Plus soll. Oder gibt´s nichts Anderes mehr?


----------



## siq (22. Oktober 2013)

also bei den 10fachen MTB Schaltwerken sehe ich mittlerweile wirklich nix anders mehr wie Shadow (mit oder ohne Plus). In den 10fach Trekkinggruppen finden sich solche ohne Shadow (RD-T780, -T610 oder -T670), dann aber wiederum nur mit langem Käfig (...SGS). 

Ich denke es wäre echt mal Zeit das ECHTE kindertaugliche und leichte Antriebe (und auch alle anderen Teile) gebaut werden würden. Wie man ja sieht gibt es offenbar eine Nachfrage dafür


----------



## trifi70 (22. Oktober 2013)

Floh schrieb:


> Sehe auch nicht was ein Kind mit Shadow Plus soll.


Es gab hier mal bei Usern Unzufriedenheit wegen Kettenschlagen. Auch am Kinderrad. Dagegen sollte das Shadow Plus wohl helfen?! Zumindest hört sich "hohe Kettenspannung" danach an. Bedienkräfte sind natürlich indiskutabel für ein Kind. Ich habe mal 2 normale Shadow 9x XT gekauft und eines an meinem Alltagsrad montiert. Bedienkräfte sind definitiv höher als mit normalen XT, sonstige Vorteile nicht erkennbar. Habe inzwischen eine Sammlung an älteren XTR (auch inverse) und XT sowie Ultegra angelegt... 

Der Markt für spezielle Kinderrad-Teile wird definitiv größer, der eine oder andere Hersteller hat das ja auch erkannt.


----------



## siq (22. Oktober 2013)

Mein Tipp gegen Kettenschlagen bei Kinderrädern ist: einfach aus einem alten Rennradreifen ein gut dämpfender Kettenstrebenschutz basteln. Dann ist relativ Ruhe.

Shadow oder noch schlimmer ShadowPlus haben an einem Kinderrad meiner Meinung nach wirklich nix verloren. Dafür sind die Bedienkräfte einfach zu hoch.


----------



## Floh (22. Oktober 2013)

Moment: Shadow heißt einfach nur dass das Schaltwerk so konstruiert ist dass es nicht gleich an jedem Ast hängen bleibt und der Zug von vorne sauber ins Schaltwerk läuft (so wie bei SRAM schon immer hehe). Es befindet sich quasi "im Schatten" (von was auch immer).
Shadow Plus ist mit stärkerer Kettenspannung und vor allem Dämpfung in den Spannrollen um die Kette zu beruhigen.
Oder?


----------



## trifi70 (22. Oktober 2013)

Ja, Shadow ist einfach aerodynamischer.  Hat aber aufgrund anderer Hebelverhältnisse ganz offensichtlich höhere Bedienkräfte zur Folge. Ich fädel einfach einen Zug ins Schaltwerk ein und am anderen Ende ist ne Hängewaage an den Zug montiert. Dann zieh ich an der Waage (Schaltwerk ohne Kette) und messe quasi die Kraft die benötigt wird, um das Schaltwerk zu "betätigen". Bei Shadow ist die viel höher als bei normalen Schaltwerken. Bei "Plus" kommt noch die Kettenspannung ins Spiel, das könnte ich mit meiner Konstruktion aber nicht erfassen... Da müsste man reale Schaltvorgänge mit Kette, möglichst auf der Rolle, simulieren. Ist aber egal, beim Kinderrad gehts ums Optimum (in diesem Fall Minimum) und da fällt Shadow schon anfangs komplett raus. Ohne was zu messen, das merkt man so schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siq (22. Oktober 2013)

genau so ist es. Damals als die ersten 9fach Shadow rauskamen, haben viele - so auch ich - umgerüstet vom normalen zum Shadow (beim mir 772). Im direkten 1:1 vorher nacher Vergleich benötigte das 9er Shadow Schaltwerk deutlich höhere Bedienkräfte. Bei den neuen 10fachen Shadow(Plus) Schaltwerken sind die Bedienkräfte nochmals gestiegen. Für Erwachsene alles kein Problem, aber eben für Kinder ist die Bedienkrafthürde damit jetzt zu hoch geworden.
Bei den neuen 10fach Trekkingruppen hat man bewusst auf Shadow verzichtet, da dort Bedienkomfort hoch steht und das Kettenschlagen sowieso Einsatzbereichsbedingt weniger problematisch ist.


----------



## trolliver (22. Oktober 2013)

Jetzt nochmal zum Verständnis, ich hatte mich gestern verschrieben (Schaltwerke sind kein Problem, ich kombiniere sellbst ein 10fach fähiges mit 8fach). Aber du kombinierst einen 10fach Schalthebel mit einer 9fach Kassette - ohne sie umzuspacern, wenn ich richtig verstanden habe. Daß das klappt, hätte ich nicht gewußt, da sich die Ritzelabstände mit 10fach doch geändert haben.


----------



## Roelof (22. Oktober 2013)

Pedalradler schrieb:


> Was genau passiert dann, wenn ich die Feder kürze? Und wieviel muss da runter?


2-3 Windungen reichen... dann muss die Feder weniger vorgespannt werden um den Schaltvorgang durchzuführen.


----------



## trifi70 (22. Oktober 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Jetzt nochmal zum Verständnis, ich hatte mich gestern verschrieben (Schaltwerke sind kein Problem, ich kombiniere sellbst ein 10fach fähiges mit 8fach). Aber du kombinierst einen 10fach Schalthebel mit einer 9fach Kassette - ohne sie umzuspacern, wenn ich richtig verstanden habe. Daß das klappt, hätte ich nicht gewußt, da sich die Ritzelabstände mit 10fach doch geändert haben.


Ich glaube da liegt ein Missverständnis vor. Er plädiert für 10fach Ritzel, um mehr Bandbreite zu haben und mit einem Kettenblatt auszukommen.

Also Idee:
10fach Ritzel->deshalb 10fach Schaltwerk, aber aktuelle MTB Shadow fallen raus wegen Bedienkräften->deshalb älteres 9fach "normalo" Schaltwerk->dieses funzt nur mit den für RR-Komponenten gedachten Flatbar-Triggern Tiagra/Ultegra für 10fach Ritzel


----------



## siq (23. Oktober 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Ich glaube da liegt ein Missverständnis vor. Er plädiert für 10fach Ritzel, um mehr Bandbreite zu haben und mit einem Kettenblatt auszukommen.
> 
> Also Idee:
> 10fach Ritzel->deshalb 10fach Schaltwerk, aber aktuelle MTB Shadow fallen raus wegen Bedienkräften->deshalb älteres 9fach "normalo" Schaltwerk->dieses funzt nur mit den für RR-Komponenten gedachten Flatbar-Triggern Tiagra/Ultegra für 10fach Ritzel



richtig.

- 10Fach MTB Kassette mit 11-36 (damit grosse Bandbreite und gute Abstufung nur mit 1x10 machbar)

- altes nix Shadow 9 fach *Invers*schaltwerk mit kurzem Käfig Typ XT  RD-M770GS ( 2:1 übersetzt mit niedrigen Bedienkräften und dazu erst noch invers, wo die Feder jeweils gegen die grösseren Ritzel arbeitet und damit hilft die Kräfte nochmals kleiner machen. Weniger Bedienkraft gibt's meines Wissens derzeit nicht ) 

- Tiagra 10fach Rennrad Trigger, der teurere Ultegra mit allen neuesten Schaltfeatures geht auch ( auch 2:1 Übersetzt, aber 10fach. Es geht auf mit den neuen 10fach MTB Kassetten, da diese gleich breit bauen wie die alten 9fachen )


----------



## Floh (23. Oktober 2013)

Man muss ja bedenken, dass die Indexierung der Gänge im Trigger/Drehgriff steckt und nicht wie bei einer Rohloff im Getriebe selbst. Das Schaltwerk geht dahin wo der Trigger ihm sagt dass es hingehen soll. Insofern ist es beim Schaltwerk tatsächlich egal ob es ein 9-fach oder 10-fach ist. Das bewegt sich ja ohne Trigger dran stufenlos von aussen nach innen.


----------



## trolliver (23. Oktober 2013)

> - 10Fach MTB Kassette mit 11-36 (damit grosse Bandbreite und gute Abstufung nur mit 1x10 machbar)
> 
> - altes nix Shadow 9 fach Inversschaltwerk mit kurzem Käfig Typ XT RD-M770GS ( 2:1 übersetzt mit niedrigen Bedienkräften und dazu erst noch invers, wo die Feder jeweils gegen die grösseren Ritzel arbeitet und damit hilft die Kräfte nochmals kleiner machen. Weniger Bedienkraft gibt's meines Wissens derzeit nicht )
> 
> - Tiagra 10fach Rennrad Trigger, der teurere Ultegra mit allen neuesten Schaltfeatures geht auch ( auch 2:1 Übersetzt, aber 10fach. Es geht auf mit den neuen 10fach MTB Kassetten, da diese gleich breit bauen wie die alten 9fachen )


Aha, jetzt hab' ich denn Schuß gehört, danke für die Aufklärung.

Hm, 10fach Kassette gleich breit wie 9fach gleichbreit wie 8fach... das läßt doch noch einige Optionen offen. Kassette und Schaltgriff / Trigger wechseln, und schon hat man mehr Bandbreite.


----------



## trifi70 (23. Oktober 2013)

Bandbreite geht eigentlich immer. Mehr Gänge bringen halt bessere Abstufung zwischen den Gängen.

Und dann gibts auch noch Tricks, mit anderen Spacern oder anderer Zugklemmung am Schaltwerk verschieden große Schaltschritte (Seileinholweg) an Hebel und Ritzel aneinander anzuppassen. 9fach Trigger/Drehgriff schaltet 8fach etc.


----------



## storck-riesen (23. Oktober 2013)

Floh schrieb:


> Man muss ja bedenken, dass die Indexierung der Gänge im Trigger/Drehgriff steckt und nicht wie bei einer Rohloff im Getriebe selbst. Das Schaltwerk geht dahin wo der Trigger ihm sagt dass es hingehen soll. Insofern ist es beim Schaltwerk tatsächlich egal ob es ein 9-fach oder 10-fach ist. Das bewegt sich ja ohne Trigger dran stufenlos von aussen nach innen.


 
Jetzt steh ich schon wieder auf dem Schlauch.  In einem anderen Unterforum habe ich gelesen, dass es nicht geht 9- und 10-fach zu mischen. Also ein 10fach Schaltwerk kann man nicht mit einem 9 fach Drehgriff fahren. Ich meine das zwischen 9- und 10 fach die Anlenkung am Schaltwerk etwas anders ist. Ursprünglich war ich auch auf dem Trip einen 9 fach X0 Drehgriff mit einem 10 fach X9 Schaltwerk zu kombinieren, weil ich auch der Meinung war, dass der Drehgriff den Weg des Schaltwerkes durch Freigabe entsprechender Bowdenzuglänge bestimmt. Ist wohl aber nicht so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (23. Oktober 2013)

Trifi schrieb:
			
		

> Und dann gibts auch noch Tricks, mit anderen Spacern oder anderer Zugklemmung am Schaltwerk verschieden große Schaltschritte (Seileinholweg) an Hebel und Ritzel aneinander anzuppassen. 9fach Trigger/Drehgriff schaltet 8fach etc.


Das sind genau die Sachen, die ich mir immer ersparen möchte. Spacerbreite in Erfarung bringen und besorgen, festgelegt sein auf Kassetten ohne Spider, Ritzel besorgen... Und dann über die Klemmung den Seileinholweg so beeinflussen, daß es hinhaut, wäre mir viel zu aufwendig, zumal für ein Kinderrad, bei dem ich immer noch davon ausgehe, daß ich öfter mal was einzustellen habe.

Ich werde erstmal froh sein, wenn Philipp die Schalterei überhaupt gebacken kriegt. Er wird mit dem normalen MRX anfangen, genug Kraft traue ich ihm zu, wenn nicht, kürze ich zunächst die Feder darin.

Gestern hatte er eine Wette gewonnen, worauf ich ihm ein Schleichviech schenken mußte: er hat einen 25kg-Sack Möhren von mir geschultert bekommen und 1 Minute gehalten ohne in die Knie zu gehen oder ihn loszulassen. Die ursprüngliche Wette war, daß er ihn hochkriegt... das sollte man mal sehen, wie der sich dann immer und immer wieder abrackert und nicht aufgeben will ob des in Aussicht gestellten Viechs.  Irgendwann hatte ich ein Einsehen (die Wette hatte ich vorgeschlagen, dummerweise...) und habe es auf Halten und dafür ein kleines Viech abgeändert.


----------



## trifi70 (23. Oktober 2013)

storck-riesen schrieb:


> Jetzt steh ich schon wieder auf dem Schlauch.   In einem anderen Unterforum habe ich gelesen, dass es nicht geht 9- und  10-fach zu mischen. Also ein 10fach Schaltwerk kann man nicht mit einem  9 fach Drehgriff fahren. Ich meine das zwischen 9- und 10 fach die  Anlenkung am Schaltwerk etwas anders ist. Ursprünglich war ich auch auf  dem Trip einen 9 fach X0 Drehgriff mit einem 10 fach X9 Schaltwerk zu  kombinieren, weil ich auch der Meinung war, dass der Drehgriff den Weg  des Schaltwerkes durch Freigabe entsprechender Bowdenzuglänge bestimmt.  Ist wohl aber nicht so.


SRAM meines Wissens Unterschied 9 und 10fach
Shimano MTB wie oben festgestellt 9x und 10x inkompatibel
Shimano RR ist 9x und 10x kompatibel, auch mit Shimano MTB 9x!

Jetzt nur für Shimano:
Man kann also RR-Schaltwerke 9/10fach statt MTB 9fach benutzen. Und man kann die RR-Schalthebel mit 9/10fach RR-Schaltwerk oder 9fach MTB-Schaltwerk passend zur Kassette benutzen. Also 10x Trigger mit 10x Kassette (auch MTB!) oder 9x Trigger mit 9x Kassette.


----------



## Floh (23. Oktober 2013)

Nee in gewisser Weise hast Du schon Recht.
Meine Aussage bezog sich nur darauf, dass man (gleiche Übersetzung vorausgesetzt, also z.B. SRAM-Trigger mit SRAM-Schaltwerk ODER neuem Shimano 10fach) mit dem Trigger die Anzahl der Gänge festlegt und das Schaltwerk im Prinzip nur das macht was der Trigger sagt. Du könntest also ein 10-fach Schaltwerk mit 1:1 Übersetzung an einem 8-fach Trigger mit 1:1 Übersetzung fahren und das Schaltwerk würde 8 Gänge schalten. Schliesslich ist die Kassettenbreite ja gleich geblieben, nur Ritzel und Kette sind schmaler geworden.


----------



## siq (23. Oktober 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> SRAM meines Wissens Unterschied 9 und 10fach
> Shimano MTB wie oben festgestellt 9x und 10x inkompatibel
> Shimano RR ist 9x und 10x kompatibel, auch mit Shimano MTB 9x!
> 
> ...



ich meine jedoch bei Verwendung der 10fach RR Trigger dass dann Schaltwerk und Kassette zu den gleichen Gruppen gehören sollten. Denn bei den 10fachen RR Gruppen ist zwar die Übersetzung (zum Glück) gleich geblieben. Aber bei den 10fach RR Kassetten ist die Breite der Kassette gegenüber den RR 9fach und MTB 8, 9 und 10 fach Kassetten nicht gleich geblieben und damit auch der Schwenkbereich der 10fach RR Schaltwerke. Die 10er RR Kassette ist 1mm schmaler wie die 8,9 oder 10fachen MTB Kassetten. Von daher geht die 10er MTB Kassette eigentlich mit einem 10er RR Trigger NUR an 8 oder 9fachen MTB Schaltwerken.


----------



## trifi70 (23. Oktober 2013)

Die RitzelBASIS ist unterschiedlich breit, das Spacing ist jedoch dasselbe. Anpassung muss im Falle des Falles über 1mm Spacer erfolgen. Früher lag ein solcher den RR 10x Kassetten bei. Auf Mavic-RR-Freiläufen (M10) brauchte man dann sogar 2 Spacer, den Mavic und den Shimano 1mm. Bei Shimano gibts auch RR-System-Laufräder, da passen nur noch 10x Kassetten, die Freilaufkörper sind schmaler, dann ohne den 1mm Spacer. Verwirrend das alles. Ich gebs zu. 

Aber wichtig für uns: Ritzel-Spacing ist gleich. Bekommst Du die Kassette breitenmäßig auf den Freilauf montiert, kannst Du MTB Ritzel mit RR-Schaltung mischen. Ein RR-Schaltwerk bekommt allerdings mit Ritzel >30 Zähne schnell Probleme... Trigger hingegen muss funktionieren.


----------



## siq (23. Oktober 2013)

ok, dann würden auch die 10er RR Schaltwerke passen (falls das für jemanden noch eine Option sein sollte, dann auch für 8 oder 9fach). Ich wusste bis jetzt nicht dass die Ritzelabstände der schmaleren 10er RR Kassetten gleich sind (und damit der Schwenkbereich der Schaltwerke), wie bei den breiteren 10er MTB Kassetten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siq (23. Oktober 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Hm, 10fach Kassette gleich breit wie 9fach gleichbreit wie 8fach... das läßt doch noch einige Optionen offen. Kassette und Schaltgriff / Trigger wechseln, und schon hat man mehr Bandbreite.



genau. Aber die passende Kette dann nicht vergessen.


----------



## trolliver (23. Oktober 2013)

siq schrieb:


> genau. Aber die passende Kette dann nicht vergessen.


Stimmt. Allerdings fahre ich (  Philipp natürlich...) 8fach mit 9fach Kette. Also: einer geht noch...


----------

